# Smart home : What do you have?



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Took it one step further this weekend and ordered the Phillips Hue system for our front porch and soffit lights. My daughter wanted to do colored lights for Halloween, by the time I buy different colored bulbs and spend the time to change them I would have spent a third of what the system cost. I found the br30 bulbs for half off (2nd gen) on ebay and the par 16's for the soffit lights almost half off then found a hub for $20. Figured it would be cool to be able to make the house festive for different occasions/holidays with very minimal effort.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm sure CT members are smarter than this.:whistling

Discuss.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a smart wife in my home, does that qualify?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We got Alexa for Christmas, but pretty much only use it as an oven timer. Sometimes we even whisper when discussing something, as we don't want Alexa to overhear and respond.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The govt hears everything comrade.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

I have about half my switches changed over to TP-link smart switches, including the light in my kid's tree house.

It is a miracle to be able to stand in the kitchen at night, see they left the light on in their tree house, say "Alexa, turn off tree house light," and watch the light go out without me walking my ass all the way out there.

I am well aware that I have sold some of my privacy and security for convenience. Deal with the devil.........


----------



## 402joel (Sep 1, 2011)

Speco NVR
Speco ip cameras
LiftMaster myq garage door opening system
Ring doorbell
Motion sensing lights


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

Other than phones/tablets we didn't have anything connected in our house until about a year ago when my TV quit and we bought a new one. Got a Samsung "smart tv" of some kind, and hooked it up wirelessly to our internet so the kids can watch Netflix / Prime.


Week or so goes by, and the wife and I are discussing replacing my recently-deceased 13 y.o. Bunn coffee maker with another one. She's trying to sell me on trying something different and I'm arguing that the first Bunn lasted 13 years, so I'm gonna' buy another one just like it. A perfectly normal conversation in front of the television during a commercial. 


Next day, browsing on my phone (which was plugged in in the other room), and all the ads everywhere are for Bunn coffee makers.  

Freaked me right out, and now I always have in the back of my head that the damn tv is listening when I'm talking in the living room. :no:


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

You are creating security issues that don't exist in an unwired on the InterNet home:

DON't do it: At some time under some Tyrant or just Nanny-State every device that can watch you, or be adjusted to reflect the current silly ideas of the Parties and Bureaucrats in office(s)....

I.E. Eco nutter declare ACs set at 69 degrees Fahrenheit are Evil, you must OBEY, or pay a fine and or jail time...

Your kids and friends have a late night bull session about nuclear weapons...the Homeland brown shirts appear on Monday as Alexa and friends WERE listening for key words with out a warrant.

Big Data is REAL loss of freedom, smart gossiping "servants" that aren't under your 100% control in your home and office spaces is moronic IMHO.

Every sensor is another spy "organ" to generate evidence to indite You, and family, every control another finger or fist of the Various U.S. levels of mis- governance.

Not even the Queen of England allows the servants in all parts of Her Palaces most of the time....

The next decade will see the birth of a massive counter efforts to provide remote services that DON't use the interNet in any fashion except as a "container" freight service.

Common sense requires AT least three sets of almost 100% redundant InterNets, two competing for commerce, and one USA only for the Department of Defense/War... 

If you must use remote controls on your Home/Office, Use a Network that is yours alone, not subject Mass security leaks BY DESIGN.

If InterNets were Culture survival friendly, SETI would have already made contact with Extra Solar-Aliens that use a galaxy wide InterNet scheme...

And many of my CT poster friends would employee them at fractional legal wages.....


----------



## RedBeardYarr (Sep 9, 2018)

Hue LED strip lights under the kitchen cabinets


6 Hue bulbs(colored)


Hue bridge


2x Alexa


4x Wemo smart plugs


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

XJCraver said:


> Other than phones/tablets we didn't have anything connected in our house until about a year ago when my TV quit and we bought a new one. Got a Samsung "smart tv" of some kind, and hooked it up wirelessly to our internet so the kids can watch Netflix / Prime.
> 
> 
> Week or so goes by, and the wife and I are discussing replacing my recently-deceased 13 y.o. Bunn coffee maker with another one. She's trying to sell me on trying something different and I'm arguing that the first Bunn lasted 13 years, so I'm gonna' buy another one just like it. A perfectly normal conversation in front of the television during a commercial.
> ...


It's not just the TV, I've had the exact same experience with my smartphone

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Full Unifi wifi & networking gear, 1 wifi camera, wifi T-stat, few smart TV's, looking at adding some more cameras and some smart switches...so when I start a movie my lazy ass doesn't have to get up to dim the lights...lol!


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

mrcat said:


> It's not just the TV, I've had the exact same experience with my smartphone


Was talking with the wife that I was going to get a new chainsaw. Next thing you know, her phone starts lighting up with ads for Stihl saws.:blink:


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

@ post # 33
RE: Frank Castle and Sthil Chain Saws.

Big Data is listening, and they think your Wife controls the checkbook...(makes all the big $$$ decisions....)

If I was up selling the Castles on brick, I'd focus on her...


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

Frank Castle said:


> Was talking with the wife that I was going to get a new chainsaw. Next thing you know, her phone starts lighting up with ads for Stihl saws.:blink:


I don't like it. I think I figured out how to turn most of that tracking stuff on my phone, and the Mrs hasn't said hers is doing anything like that, so maybe we're mostly safe. 


But my next tv will be dumb as hell, if I can find one.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

...


Fouthgeneration said:


> @ post # 33
> RE: Frank Castle and Sthil Chain Saws.
> 
> Big Data is listening, and they think your Wife controls the checkbook...(makes all the big $$$ decisions....)
> ...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

XJCraver said:


> I don't like it. I think I figured out how to turn most of that tracking stuff on my phone, and the Mrs hasn't said hers is doing anything like that, so maybe we're mostly safe.
> 
> 
> But my next tv will be dumb as hell, if I can find one.


Just don't plug it into the internet.


----------

